# Where do you get your news?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

It seems harder and harder these days to find trustworthy new-sources that have done their research or are not out right lying. Where do you guys get your information from?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Go ahead and laugh: 

1. Rush Limbaugh, . . . Michael Savage, . . . Ann Coulter, . . . Sean Hannity, . . . Fox News, . . . and a handful of forums I visit daily, . . . along with a host of facebook friends.

2. I almost never take a news story as fully vetted and correct, . . . with the exception of Ann Coulter, . . . I'll give her a nod 90% of the time, . . . the rest need substantiated at least to a minor degree.

I'm also hit every day with at least a dozen "conservative / libertarian" websites that purport to be THE source for conservative news. I'll glance at the headlines, . . . but it has to look some kind of real before I'll even click the link, . . . and then needs verified.

Yeah, . . . I've been burned on some Onion news from time to time, . . . but that's how I do it, . . . and it works for me.

I also sometimes tune in Glenn Beck, . . . figuring that if he supports it, . . . if John Kasich supports it, . . . if John McCain supports it, . . . it has to be fake news.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Breitbart...The Gateway Pundit....Daily Caller....FOX...The Drudge Report....Politico...The Hill


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's funny to watch our local news. The liberal bias is so apparent it's like another country. We are a college town so I'm not surprised. 

We watch Fox News most the time.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Fox News


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I use a lot of the sources already mentioned, including Fox News, Gateway Pundit, Drudge, Zerohedge, etc....C-Span is a decent source as well and likely one of the only middle of the road/unbiased sources for news.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Other than local news, about the only news I pay attention to is on the radio during my afternoon job.
Dennis Prager, Rush Limbaugh, Michael Savage.

Without satellite any more (cable doesn't come this far out) I basically just check the headlines on my computer - Fox News, ABC. When I want to see inside the enemy camp, it is CNN and NBC. But, even at that, I spend less than 5 minutes a day on this.

I have reached that age and stage that I have come to realize that whatever happens news-wise is beyond my control anyway. So, I refuse to worry about it, get upset about it


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

CNN, MSNBC, ABC and Facebook.









Had ya going for a second, didn't I? :vs_laugh:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Fox News, Fox Business News. My two dogs also keep me informed, but the little one lies a lot. His nick name is CNN!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

World Net Daily, or News Max, if I want to know what normal people think. Yahoo, MSN, or such like, if I want to know what the opposition is up to.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Local News ( KQMS Radio/foxradio news ) and El Rushbo , Savage , Levin , and Foxsnews TV (Hannity ) (Tucker) (Ingraham)


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Straight from the horses mouth. That’s where I get my news. 

I read them all, and I trust none of them.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I get mine from the internet. Because everyone knows that it is true. WND, FOX, Drudge. WND's editor lives here in Jefferson. In fact I work with his DIL.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Cant believe I forgot Drudge Report ... (Thanx Gunn for the reminder as I check the Drudge Report 10+ Times a Day )


----------

